# learning



## marlon (Sep 2, 2008)

Master Conatser,
What is the most important thing you have learned in the last tren years about kenpo?  What is the most significant change/ addition to your training in the last ten years?

Respectfully,
marlon wilson


----------



## marlon (Oct 5, 2008)

marlon said:


> Master Conatser,
> What is the most important thing you have learned in the last ten years about kenpo? What is the most significant change/ addition to your training in the last ten years?
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon wilson


 

I would like to address the above question to Master White.  Master White i hope you are able to find the time to answer.  I am not an AK practioner yet I would still like to benefit from your learning and knowledge and experience.

REspectfully,
Marlon Wilson


----------



## Bob White (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe one the most important things I have learned in the last 10 years is to re-evaluate what being successful is. I have always been very competitive and many times I would determine my success with how I did against other people. I loved competing in many sports and I am sure the desire to do well motivated me to take the steps necessary to be victorious. In the last 10 years I have appreciated the John Wooden definition of success,"Success is peace of mind, which is a direct result of knowing you did your best, to become the best, in which you were capable of becoming." I believe that I just have to do my best to continue to develop my skills and I will be successful. I don`t need to compare with others, I just have to do the work.
The 2nd question is simple. As you get older you have to work harder to keep your body in shape. Your physical skills diminish with age so you can be a victim or get actively involved in the solution. As I have written earlier, as a martial artist I have a responsibility to try and improve my skills. Conditioning is a major part of my journey. Things I used to take for granted are now more dificult to do. 
Kenpo came somewhat easy for me at 20. Now at 60, I have to work harder to keep the tools sharp. The good news is that it is still a lot of fun.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## marlon (Oct 6, 2008)

Bob White said:


> I believe one the most important things I have learned in the last 10 years is to re-evaluate what being successful is. I have always been very competitive and many times I would determine my success with how I did against other people. I loved competing in many sports and I am sure the desire to do well motivated me to take the steps necessary to be victorious. In the last 10 years I have appreciated the John Wooden definition of success,"Success is peace of mind, which is a direct result of knowing you did your best, to become the best, in which you were capable of becoming." I believe that I just have to do my best to continue to develop my skills and I will be successful. I don`t need to compare with others, I just have to do the work.
> The 2nd question is simple. As you get older you have to work harder to keep your body in shape. Your physical skills diminish with age so you can be a victim or get actively involved in the solution. As I have written earlier, as a martial artist I have a responsibility to try and improve my skills. Conditioning is a major part of my journey. Things I used to take for granted are now more dificult to do.
> Kenpo came somewhat easy for me at 20. Now at 60, I have to work harder to keep the tools sharp. The good news is that it is still a lot of fun.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White


 
Much appreciated Master White.  Your views are very helpful and gives me support for the direction of my training.  we are all getting older and all want success.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Oct 12, 2008)

Master White, 
what do yu suggest I, as a teacher of kempo, be certain to teach the students...after the basics?

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Bob White (Oct 13, 2008)

It does not matter if you have been studying for 40 years or 40 minutes, your goal is improvement. There is an acronym C.A.N.I. and it stands for, Constant and neverending improvement. One of the reasons I refuse to put on a 10th Degree is that I will always be a student who is trying to improve my art. The word "Do", means,"The Way", it does not mean "the arrival". I try to emphasize that while perfection is not obtainable, progress always is.
If you were to go to Dodger Stadium today and watch the team prepare for tonights game it would be close to how a high school team would prepare. They have risen to a higher level through constant practice. The basic "Laws of Learning", consists of 4 items.
1. Explanation
2. Demonstration
3. Imitation
4. Repetition
I try and emphasize that there are really 8 items. Explanation, Demonstration, Imitation,Repetition,Repetition,Repetition,Repetition, and Repetition. 
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## marlon (Oct 13, 2008)

Bob White said:


> It does not matter if you have been studying for 40 years or 40 minutes, your goal is improvement. There is an acronym C.A.N.I. and it stands for, Constant and neverending improvement. One of the reasons I refuse to put on a 10th Degree is that I will always be a student who is trying to improve my art. The word "Do", means,"The Way", it does not mean "the arrival". I try to emphasize that while perfection is not obtainable, progress always is.
> If you were to go to Dodger Stadium today and watch the team prepare for tonights game it would be close to how a high school team would prepare. They have risen to a higher level through constant practice. The basic "Laws of Learning", consists of 4 items.
> 1. Explanation
> 2. Demonstration
> ...


 
Thank you for an excellent response.  I really appreciate a high level master such as yourself responding to these questions.  much appreciated!!!  Be sure that i will credit you as the source of this fine response when i share it with the students.  Well said timeless truth.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------

